# Bicycle Fitting question



## Alchem_Jack (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm looking for the best bicycle fitter in the DC region. I've come across shops that adhere to the BG FIT and Retul systems. How does one determine the best fitter? 

Also, what else should I do to maximize the consultation?


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Jun 14, 2006)

I went to Doug B at Sport Fit Consulting he did a great job. Took his time and provided before and after measurements.

http://www.sportfitconsulting.com/bikefitting.html


----------

